# koffice Parallelinstallation kde3 kde4 -> file collision

## Erdie

Hallo,

ich möchte meine kde3 Installation ein Weile neben der kde4 Version behalten. Wenn ich koffice 2.0.2 auf arch = amd64 demaskiere, dann gibt es file collisions. Ist es prizipiell unmöglich beide Versionen nebeneinander zu installieren oder gibt es einen Workaround?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

